# [Solved] Sviluppare webapps da user

## Onip

Ciao, a scuola stiamo studiando jsp, servlet e compagnia cantante. In laboratorio, da windows, creiamo una sottodir in webapps e facciamo lì i nostri pasticci.

Vorrei riuscire ad avere una situazione del genere anche sul notebook con gentoo, cioè essere in grado di sviluppare quelle quattro classi in croce col mio utente normale. Come è meglio procedere secondo voi?

Io ho provato a cambiare in conf.d/tomcat-6 le variabili CATALINA_HOME, facendola puntare ad una sottodir nella mia home, e CATALINA_USER e GROUP settandoli a onip. Infine ho copiato tutto il contenuto di /usr/share/tomcat-6/ (la HOME originale) nella sottodir di mia proprietà.

Ovviamente non funziona, mi da un class not found exception ( se serve lo posto )

Grazie per l'aiuto   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Guarda questa guida al punto Changing the webapps Directory e farai puntare il link a una cartella nella tua home. Fai un bel

```
chown -R tuoutente:tomcat * 
```

e dovrebbe funzionare (io l'ho fatto e funziona ma con tomcat-5.5 anche se non penso cambio molto con il 6)

----------

## Ic3M4n

in alternativa dovrebbe essere possibile utilizzare anche il ~/pubblic_html e accedere alla webapp come host/~nomeutente nel browser. almeno... con apache so che si può fare, con tomcat credo che sia lo stessa cosa.

----------

## t-storm

Dovrebbe essere sufficente modificare la configurazione di tomcat.

Prova a configurare un nuovo host, o modificare l'attributo appBase in quello esistente definito nel file server.xml della directory conf di tomcat.

Esempio:

```

<Host name="localhost"  appBase="\home\onip\mywebapps"

     unpackWARs="true" autoDeploy="true"

     xmlValidation="false" xmlNamespaceAware="false">

```

http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/config/host.html

In alternativa dovrebbe essere possibile configurare il path dei sorgenti anche nel context della tua applicazione: almeno con le versioni precedenti l'ho visto fare per puntare alle directory di sviluppo.

----------

## Onip

 *t-storm wrote:*   

> Dovrebbe essere sufficente modificare la configurazione di tomcat.
> 
> Prova a configurare un nuovo host, o modificare l'attributo appBase in quello esistente definito nel file server.xml della directory conf di tomcat.
> 
> Esempio:
> ...

 

Effettivamente è una delle due soluzioni riportate qui.

 *t-storm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In alternativa dovrebbe essere possibile configurare il path dei sorgenti anche nel context della tua applicazione: almeno con le versioni precedenti l'ho visto fare per puntare alle directory di sviluppo.

 

E qui parli veramente sumero antico (neanche arabo...), purtroppo più di hello world non ci hanno ancora insegnato.

Comunque sto facendo delle prove adesso, se ottengo qualche risultato vi informo   :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *t-storm wrote:*   

> Dovrebbe essere sufficente modificare la configurazione di tomcat.

 

In effetti la mia modifica e' piu' se vuoi cambiare il path di tomcat (io mi scordo sempre i path /usr/lib/echiseloricordamai).

----------

## Onip

Ieri ho provato la first webapp che si trova nella documentazione di tomcat e ha funzionato. Credo di poter taggare come risolto.

Grazie a tutti.

p.s. ah, ho usato la soluzione "symlink" indicata nella guida a tomcat-6 su gentoo-wiki. Quella nella guida tomcat-5 ha un passaggio in meno e la webapp mi dava sempre 404 not found.

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

anche io volevo provare alcune JSP su tomcat, che ho appena installato, solo che ho un po' di confusione nel capire qual'è la directory di deploy.

Ora il sito del wiki di gentoo non funziona, quindi anche volendo non potrei andare a consultarmi la documentazione, nemmeno nella copia cache di google.

Quello che non capisco è se posso o meno mettere le mie pagine JSP in qualche directory, come /var/www/localhost/htdocs nel caso di apache, ma soprattutto quale sia questa directory di default.

Non vorrei cambiare la directory di default.

----------

## Onip

se non ricordo male la dir di default dovrebbe essere /usr/share/tomcat-6/webapps.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se non ricordo male la dir di default dovrebbe essere /usr/share/tomcat-6/webapps.

 

Grazie.. Proprio due secondi fa, smanettando ho scoperto che è /var/lib/tomcat-6/webapps/ROOT/.

Lì dentro posso creare tutte le dir che voglio e i relativi files .jsp.

Grazie

----------

## Onip

Adesso il wiki funziona. Come vedi la dir delle webapp è "splittata" in due, ma quella da usare pare che sia quella che ti ho detto io.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Adesso il wiki funziona. Come vedi la dir delle webapp è "splittata" in due, ma quella da usare pare che sia quella che ti ho detto io.

 

Ah, ok.. Perfetto! Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   Adesso il wiki funziona. Come vedi la dir delle webapp è "splittata" in due, ma quella da usare pare che sia quella che ti ho detto io. 
> 
> Ah, ok.. Perfetto! Grazie 

 

mai provato eclipse ??  :Laughing: 

Fai i deploy li senza imbrattare alcuna cartella... ciau !!!

----------

## fbcyborg

Cacchio non c'avevo proprio pensato! 

Non l'ho mai provato per le JSP... Appena trovo un attimo lo faccio!

Grazie.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cacchio non c'avevo proprio pensato! 
> 
> Non l'ho mai provato per le JSP... Appena trovo un attimo lo faccio!
> 
> Grazie.

 

Eclipse è un tool di sviluppo quasi completo... fai un nuovo progetto web-app poi aggiungi il server (tomcat va benmissimo ma supporta anche altri tipo oc4j di oracle)

Ti faccio un brevissimo howto ma ne trovi una marea su internet.

Fai new->sever->Tomcat-6 (ad es) ,qui devi selezionare la cartella in cui l'ha installato il portage , in genere /var/lib/tomcat-6  (ricordando di fare un collegamento di tutte le cartelle presenti in /usr/share/tomcat-6/ in /var/lib/tomcat-6 senno eclipse non va)

 lui si  carica il container, da li aggiungi i progetti senza inguacchiare alcuna cartella. 

L'unica cosa è i file di configurazione del server li devi personalizzare per cambiare porte, jndi ecc... perchè non usa quelli dell'instllazione

se ci sono dubbi o domande dimmelo... ciao !!

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh, ma Eclipse lo uso già da diversi anni, lo conosco bene. Sapevo infatti che fosse possibile fare le JSP, come è del resto possibile programmare anche in altri linguaggi. Semplicemente non mi era passato per la mente di usarlo. Del resto, il livello di esperienza che ho con le JSP non è lo stesso che ho in altri campi (Java stesso), quindi non era richiesto chissà quale livello di applicazione quando ho avuto la necessità di usarlo per scopi didattici.

Di programmazione in Java puro ne ho fatta e ne faccio parecchia, ma le JSP le ho trattate pochissimo purtroppo.

Comunque grazie mille ancora per il breve howto! Lo terrò senz'altro presente.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Eh, ma Eclipse lo uso già da diversi anni, lo conosco bene. Sapevo infatti che fosse possibile fare le JSP, come è del resto possibile programmare anche in altri linguaggi. Semplicemente non mi era passato per la mente di usarlo. Del resto, il livello di esperienza che ho con le JSP non è lo stesso che ho in altri campi (Java stesso), quindi non era richiesto chissà quale livello di applicazione quando ho avuto la necessità di usarlo per scopi didattici.
> 
> Di programmazione in Java puro ne ho fatta e ne faccio parecchia, ma le JSP le ho trattate pochissimo purtroppo.
> 
> Comunque grazie mille ancora per il breve howto! Lo terrò senz'altro presente.

 

ahahahaha.... io ho iniziato a fare webapps un paio di mesi fa, non sapendo nulla di java (proveniendo dal c++ semplicemente)

In meno di 3 giorni ho iniziato a programmare in maniera decente... Poi se si usano framework quali struts e simili, la possibilità di sbagliare si assottiglia sempre di più.

in effetti bisogna stare dietro solo alla terminologia jsp, poi servlet bean e dao sono praticamente java...

Comunque.... IO ODIO PROGRAMMARE WEB-APPS   :Twisted Evil: 

CIAO !!

----------

